# Corel Painter X keeps crashing



## ittibitti (Feb 6, 2008)

i have a 12" powerbook g4, os x 10.4.11(all updated and current just prior to installation of painter x). i looked at the minimum system requirements for Painter X and i _think_ i'm ok-but i don't really understand this stuff so here is info copied from system profiler and below that minimum requirements(from the Corel site):

Machine Name:	PowerBook G4 12"
  Machine Model:	PowerBook6,8
  CPU Type:	PowerPC G4  (1.5)
  Number Of CPUs:	1
  CPU Speed:	1.5 GHz
  L2 Cache (per CPU):	512 KB
  Memory:	768 MB
  Bus Speed:	167 MHz
GeForce FX Go5200:

  Chipset Model:	GeForce FX Go5200
  Type:	Display
  Bus:	AGP
  VRAM (Total):	64 MB
  Vendor:	nVIDIA (0x10de)
  Device ID:	0x0329
  Revision ID:	0x00b1
  ROM Revision:	2122
  Displays:
Color LCD:
  Display Type:	LCD
  Resolution:	1024 x 768
  Depth:	32-bit Color
  Built-In:	Yes
  Core Image:	Supported
  Main Display:	Yes
  Mirror:	Off
  Online:	Yes
  Quartz Extreme:	Supported

~and i've got about 30 GB hard drive space left
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
System Requirements
(http://www.corel.com/servlet/Satellite/us/en/Product/1166553885980)

Mac OS® version:
	Mac OS X (version 10.3.9 or higher with latest revision applied)
	Macintosh® computer with a 700 MHz or faster Power PC® G4, Power PC G5 or Intel® processor
	256 MB of RAM (512 MB recommended)
	Mouse or tablet
	24-bit color display
	1024 × 768 screen resolution
	280 MB Hard disk space
	CD-ROM drive
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
the first time i installed painter x i think i just deleted the painter IX.5 folder from the applicaions folder(the "read me" file said to install X in a "new" file-i don't really know what that means). all went well untill after i installed and registered it and then repaired permissions. and started messing around. then it started crashing so i:

~created a new account, logged into it and Painter X crashed several times
~deleted everything from Corel Painter IX.5 & X including:
home>library>preferences>any file that related to corel
home>library>application support>Corel folder
home>applications>Corel Painter Folder

~searched spotlight for anything with "Corel" and deleted it
~searched spotlight for anything with "Painter" and deleted it if related to the application
~i repaired permissions and verified disk with Disk Utility(both were ok)
~i ran my applecare TechTool disk and everything passed- i did skip one test- the one that takes an hour+ to complete- 
~reinstalled Painter X to my applications folder- Installer said that the installation was successful
~registration with Corel was successful- received thankyou email with link to free learning videos
~it started crashing almost immediately(after 3-4 minutes of fiddling with an image cloned a .jpeg image 
~i went through and deleted everything i could find regarding Painter X(again) except i renamed & saved the last crashreporter log if anyone wants to see it

one thing to note: this is an educational copy of Corel Painter X - disc with serial # only(from amazon)
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
this computer is specifically for my art and i will do/ try just about anything to get Painter X to work including a clean reinstall of os x if necessary -as a last resort.

i am so grateful for any help!
thank you in advance")


----------

